# MAC at Stansted



## Lissy Loo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello,

Does anyone know what the price differences are on MAC products at Stansted Airport compared to the MAC stores in London?

Do they sell Brushes?

Thanks heaps
Mel


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 14, 2007)

not really sure about stansted but mu at duty free is always about £2-3 cheaper coz theres no tax. if its a store than im sure they sell brushes.


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 15, 2007)

hello!
in stansted u get about 15% discount (e/s are 8.5 instead of 10)
and they do sell brushes but they don't always have everything in stock (most of the time they do though) i usually write a list before i go!!
ciao


----------

